# Schwinn1966 Fender



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Got the fender this morning, and i will start it today


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

wow that was fast! 
:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 23 2008, 04:28 PM~10487296
> *wow that was fast!
> :biggrin:
> *


how many days?


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 23 2008, 05:31 PM~10487317
> *how many days?
> *


7


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 23 2008, 05:37 PM~10487744
> *7
> *


Not to shabby.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Already started repairing it now, it has alot of dents, and the back of the fender flairs out so i will have to work something out with it, to make it a half circle


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 23 2008, 03:20 PM~10486927
> *Got the fender this morning, and i will start it today
> *


did you ever git mine shipped out ozzy?????


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 14 2008, 10:25 AM~10647663
> *did you ever git mine shipped out ozzy?????
> *


This week, im broke and dont have money for shipping, there all done and in a box


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@May 13 2008, 06:28 PM~10648367
> *This week, im broke and dont have money for shipping, there all done and in a box
> *


i'm holding you for your word this time


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

any progress on these yet???


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

any progress pics


----------



## Rusty193 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Ill post up progress pics today, i am still waiting for the check to clear, it has been over 23 days now and still hasnt gone through...


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

and my fenders OZZY????


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@May 27 2008, 09:28 PM~10750011
> *Ill post up progress pics today, i am still waiting for the check to clear, it has been over 23 days now and still hasnt gone through...
> *


Check cleared on May 09, 2008....CHeck with ur bank.

But it is good to see some progress.


:biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 27 2008, 11:51 PM~10751855
> *and my fenders OZZY????
> *


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80+May 28 2008, 04:51 PM~10751855-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it sill hasnt come into my bank account, iv been checking every day. They said 21 days and it has been 24 days now. Yes the progress is coming good, the last picture is how the glassed fender will come out, the rear of the fender is flared out, of course it still needs to be finished


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 27 2008, 11:51 PM~10751855
> *and my fenders OZZY????
> *


AND CUTTY'S MONEY????


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 28 2008, 04:51 PM~10756309
> *AND CUTTY'S MONEY????
> *


x2000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Well it sill hasnt come into my bank account, iv been checking every day. They said 21 days and it has been 24 days now. Yes the progress is coming good, the last picture is how the glassed fender will come out, the rear of the fender is flared out, of course it still needs to be finished
[/quote]


Well u should seriously check with your bank...that don't make any sense at all. i can email u proof to show ur bank cuz that check INDEED cleared. and there are no kinda holds on it what so ever.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Check finally cleared on friday, dam it took a while. There has to be a quicker way.

Str8crazy i can shit your fenders out now that i got the money, public holiday here so i cant send it out till after that so tuesday they will be out.

Here is some more progress pics, almost ready to make the mold


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

The fenders should come out something like this when there done, obviously smoother then that :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jun 7 2008, 09:16 PM~10821241
> *The fenders should come out something like this when there done, obviously smoother then that  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jun 7 2008, 09:10 PM~10821202
> *
> Str8crazy i can shit your fenders out now that i got the money, public holiday here so i cant send it out till after that so tuesday they will be out.
> 
> ...


GLAD TO HEAR


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider+Jun 8 2008, 02:10 PM~10821202-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sending them this afternoon, just bout to finish work


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jun 10 2008, 09:31 PM~10842945
> *Sending them this afternoon, just bout to finish work
> *


  i'm watching the days


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

STILL NOTHING YET :angry: :angry: :burn: WHATS THE DEAL OZZY!!!!!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

OZZYLOWRIDER

Last Active Jun 22, 2008 - 07:52 PM


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

it's been almost a month :angry:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

T
T
T


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

still wating...


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 25 2008, 02:41 PM~10949939
> *
> still wating...
> *


me to and for a long time :angry: .. i dont think your gonna git your fender or fenders anthony sorry to tell you


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 26 2008, 05:35 PM~10954086
> *me to and for a long time :angry: .. i dont think your gonna git your fender or fenders anthony sorry to tell you
> *


Stop your bitching


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jun 26 2008, 05:47 PM~10958176
> *Stop your bitching
> *


*and you wonder why people are doubt that you will deliver!* :uh:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jun 27 2008, 09:58 AM~10958678
> *and you wonder why people are doubt that you will deliver! :uh:
> *


I dont care, i dont need to sell anymore fenders or anything else, the more people complain the longer i will take. With this new mold i dont work anymore so i dont get much time to work on it


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jun 26 2008, 04:58 PM~10958678
> *and you wonder why people are doubt that you will deliver! :uh:
> *


x2 and how many years has it been sence i ordered them


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 27 2008, 02:10 AM~10961998
> *x2 and how many years has it been sence i ordered them
> *


 :0 :angry:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 27 2008, 11:25 AM~10964050
> *:0  :angry:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

More progress


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jun 28 2008, 02:06 AM~10968489
> *More progress
> 
> 
> ...


is that mine?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

where's my fenderst at? :dunno:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

:uh: ...


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

still waiting...

no replies to my pm's

hope im not jus another victim????

:uh:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 16 2008, 09:05 PM~11362093
> *still waiting...
> 
> no replies to my pm's
> ...


i'm sorry to say but i belive you are :uh: that puts you at the end of the line on who he owes fenders to first was cutty and second was me :angry:  then tonyo after him i dont rember??


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Ozzy Last Active Today, 08:07 PM


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 17 2008, 06:05 AM~11362093
> *still waiting...
> 
> no replies to my pm's
> ...


don't know how you thrusted him after all the shit that has been on here with his fenders that never made it to destination... how long is it already since that str8crazy??? i think it was when i first joined layitlow cuz i wanted to buy a set too...


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

it's been sence eric got his. it mave have been a year or a year in a half? i trusted him because eric got fenders! but after i placed my order i got the run around. till recently when i thought he was gonna make it up. but he started to be a bitch and said i wasent gonna git my fenders :angry: and this was a couple of months ago


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 18 2008, 10:16 AM~11371695
> *it's been sence eric got his. it mave have been a year or a year in a half? i trusted him because eric got fenders!  but after i placed my order i got the run around. till recently when i thought he was gonna make it up. but he started to be a bitch and said i wasent gonna git my fenders :angry:  and this was a couple of months ago
> *


DAM HOMIE THAT FUCKING SUCKS AMB1800 YOURE RIGHT I DONT KNOW WHY HES TRUSTING HIS FUCKING ASS LOOK AT ALL THESE FOOS HES RIPPED OFF :angry:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

i am very trusting and am still hoping that ozzy comes thru. i knew it was a gamble and threw the dice. hopefully he has it in him to be a man of his word. without that u aint got much.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

GOOD LUCK HOMIE HOPE HE IS A MAN OF HIS WORD


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

still nothing? :dunno:

ozzylowrider Last Active Today, 04:14 AM


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

no replies to my pm's :angry:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 21 2008, 10:56 PM~11407158
> *no replies to my pm's  :angry:
> *


  :angry:  :angry:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jun 28 2008, 03:06 AM~10968489
> *More progress
> 
> 
> ...


WHY DID HE MAKE A MOLD??????


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 23 2008, 06:28 PM~10487296
> *wow that was fast!
> :biggrin:
> *


WHY DID YOU EVEN GO TO THIS GUY WHEN YOU HAVE PLENTY OF PEOPLE HERE THAT COULD HAVE MADE YOU SOME???


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Aug 22 2008, 03:19 PM~11412360-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He told me he wanted the mold made so he can start making them!  but it doesn't look like ozzy will come through.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 22 2008, 05:29 PM~11413392
> *:angry:
> *


tell me about it!!  :angry: :angry:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 22 2008, 03:28 PM~11412874
> *He told me he wanted the mold made so he can start making them!    but it doesn't look like ozzy will come through.
> *


i dont know how yall would trust someone who has burned so many peeps...


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 22 2008, 06:09 PM~11413720
> *i dont know how yall would trust someone who has burned so many peeps...
> *


I wouldn't but schwin1966 did and we need to keep this topic at the top so ozzy sees it everytime he comes on!! :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 22 2008, 03:09 PM~11413720
> *i dont know how yall would trust someone who has burned so many peeps...
> *


X2 :machinegun:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Last Active Today, 04:51 PM
Status User is online! (Active in topic: IPOD MOVIES & VIDEOS)


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHAT A SHAME


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 1 2008, 03:07 PM~11491186
> *WHAT A SHAME
> *


x2 :yessad:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

XTREY


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

He was on yesterday in erics thread.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHAT A FUCKING BITCH NOW THIS IS THE LAST TIME SOMEONE SHOULD BUY OR TRUST HIM :uh:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 1 2008, 08:24 PM~11493687
> *WHAT A FUCKING BITCH NOW THIS IS THE LAST TIME SOMEONE SHOULD BUY OR TRUST HIM  :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

sydney austraulia huh? damnit international mail fraud thats some shit right there. you guys still got his address? id be looking up some stuff on the net such as his local division of the police and seeing what could be done..


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Sep 2 2008, 08:09 AM~11496302
> *sydney austraulia huh? damnit international mail fraud thats some shit right there. you guys still got his address? id be looking up some stuff on the net such as his local division of the police and seeing what could be done..
> *


if he was any kind of man he would stop hiding, quit being a bitch and pay up!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider+Apr 6 2008, 07:46 PM~10350518-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

lets not lose focus fellas lets try and keep this on the top of the form


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I dont understand Why so many people backed him up in the 1st place. Its been almost 2 years


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:|


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Sep 2 2008, 08:09 AM~11496302
> *sydney austraulia huh? damnit international mail fraud thats some shit right there. you guys still got his address? id be looking up some stuff on the net such as his local division of the police and seeing what could be done..
> *


SOMEONE GIVE THIS FOO THE ADDRESS :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Sep 3 2008, 10:00 AM~11506666
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> *


thanks D


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 4 2008, 05:24 AM~11514596
> *thanks D
> *


no prob!!  ttt again! :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 3 2008, 10:37 AM~11506937
> *I dont understand Why so many people backed him up in the 1st place. Its been almost 2 years
> *


X2 THEY STILL TRUST THIS FUCKER


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 4 2008, 01:10 PM~11518275
> *X2 THEY STILL TRUST THIS FUCKER
> *


Who??? not me


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Str8crazy80, ozzylowrider
:0


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Str8crazy80, ozzylowrider


:nicoderm:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

can we hear sompthing on the fenders from you ozzy??


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

You caught me . . .


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 5 2008, 01:14 AM~11524200
> *can we hear sompthing on the fenders from you ozzy??
> *


doubt it .


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and *1 Anonymous* Users)
3 Members: Str8crazy80, ozzylowrider, BIG TURTLE
:scrutinize:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Sep 5 2008, 01:14 AM~11524201
> *You caught me . . .
> *


bawahahahaha


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Sep 5 2008, 01:14 AM~11524201
> *You caught me . . .
> *


anything??


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 5 2008, 01:15 AM~11524205
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Str8crazy80, ozzylowrider, BIG TURTLE
> :scrutinize:
> *


iam watching . :angry:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Sure heres an update on the fenders and my situation.

Im broke, i sod everything i owned joined the army, had some family shit go on 3 weeks into my training and returned home to have nothing. I have $500 to my name and im living off that, no jo, no car, no nothing i sold all shit i had to pay off my bills. 

I pay $100 a week rent and i dont see my last $500 lasting real long. Waiting to get a job again and get my shit sorted again. I have pmd people and kept updated when i can.

Ill keep everyone updated


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

watching what??


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Sep 5 2008, 01:18 AM~11524215
> *Sure heres an update on the fenders and my situation.
> 
> Im broke, i sod everything i owned joined the army, had some family shit go on 3 weeks into my training and returned home to have nothing. I have $500 to my name and im living off that, no jo, no car, no nothing i sold all shit i had to pay off my bills.
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 5 2008, 01:18 AM~11524217
> *watching what??
> *


what of it to you ?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Sep 5 2008, 01:18 AM~11524215
> *Sure heres an update on the fenders and my situation.
> 
> Im broke, i sod everything i owned joined the army, had some family shit go on 3 weeks into my training and returned home to have nothing. I have $500 to my name and im living off that, no jo, no car, no nothing i sold all shit i had to pay off my bills.
> ...


well let us know more often so we dont git so mad :angry:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 5 2008, 06:19 PM~11524218
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :uh: Yeap


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 5 2008, 06:20 PM~11524223
> *well let us know more often so we dont git so mad :angry:
> *


Yea i know. I cant keep saying sorry for it, its been over a year probably close to 2 im shit with selling things and keeping commited to something, i do feel bad fucking people over. Sure you all have heard this over and over nd over, i think this is the 4th time now


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

shipping really isnt that much if your done with mine?


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 5 2008, 06:22 PM~11524230
> *shipping really isnt that much if your done with mine?
> *


If i had the $50 to ship i would, but living in a house is my first priority


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Sep 5 2008, 01:22 AM~11524228
> *Yea i know. I cant keep saying sorry for it, its been over a year probably close to 2 im shit with selling things and keeping commited to something, i do feel bad fucking people over. Sure you all have heard this over and over nd over, i think this is the 4th time now
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Sep 5 2008, 01:23 AM~11524234
> *If i had the $50 to ship i would, but living in a house is my first priority
> *


i guess


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Str8crazy80, socios b.c. prez

:wave:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 5 2008, 06:24 PM~11524242
> *i guess
> *


Well it is to me, you all heard this a tonne of times, i will get it sorted, should have a new job soon, so everything should be alright, i dont even want to fuck around with fenders, or bikes i havent built anything since early this year.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

did you ever finish my 3 fenders


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Sep 5 2008, 01:26 AM~11524251
> *Well it is to me, you all heard this a tonne of times, i will get it sorted, should have a new job soon, so everything should be alright, i dont even want to fuck around with fenders, or bikes i havent built anything since early this year.
> *


oh... well when you make a promise people expect you to follow up on it


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 5 2008, 06:27 PM~11524254
> *did you ever finish my 3 fenders
> *


Yea i did, everything sits at my old work, with the mold, but i can still get to all of them, its my dads fibreglass business.

Anyone that wants to deal with this PM me, im not going into this topic again, talk all the shit you want, bitch all you want, dont give a fuck about anyone besides the people i have done deals with


Heres a tip for everyone. *DO NOT BUY FROM ME*


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

PM ME YOUR ADDY


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

well i guess im jus another fuckin victim...

too bad but KARMA is a BITCH!

:angry:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Sep 5 2008, 01:30 AM~11524265
> *Yea i did, everything sits at my old work, with the mold, but i can still get to all of them, its my dads fibreglass business.
> 
> Anyone that wants to deal with this PM me, im not going into this topic again, talk all the shit you want, bitch all you want,  dont give a fuck about anyone besides the people i have done deals with
> ...


X2


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 4 2008, 09:00 PM~11780174
> *well i guess im jus another fuckin victim...
> 
> too bad but KARMA is a BITCH!
> ...


wow never seen you type curse words you must be upset


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

i had his addy but i erased it on accident


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 5 2008, 04:46 AM~11781794
> *i had his addy but i erased it on accident
> *


PM *schwinn1966* he should have it!


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 4 2008, 11:22 PM~11780784
> *wow never seen you type curse words you must be upset
> *


it really sucks! u think u can trust somebody and get ripped off.

:angry:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 5 2008, 06:45 PM~11784290
> *it really sucks! u think u can trust somebody and get ripped off.
> 
> :angry:
> *


unfortunately you put your trust in a child not a man!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 5 2008, 04:45 PM~11784290
> *it really sucks! u think u can trust somebody and get ripped off.
> 
> :angry:
> *


 :angry: HAPPENED TO ME ALSO WE LEARN FOR FUCKING MISTAKES LIKE THAT.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

overall i have had good experiences with buying on LIL. only had this one prob. (knock on wood). 

I guess i shoulda went by his track record

:biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 5 2008, 05:36 PM~11784571
> *overall i have had good experiences with buying on LIL. only had this one prob. (knock on wood).
> 
> I guess i shoulda went by his track record
> ...


I HOPE IT WAS LESS THAN $500 BUCKS LIKE THEY PLAY ME WITH  :tears:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 5 2008, 04:36 PM~11784571
> *overall i have had good experiences with buying on LIL. only had this one prob. (knock on wood).
> 
> I guess i shoulda went by his track record
> ...


i got burned by two other people on here besides ozzy. Tearsofaclown, and so far a guy(i'm not gonna say who) but he knows. he owes me a 44 moon roof :angry:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 5 2008, 05:28 PM~11784517
> *unfortunately you put your trust in a child not a man!
> *



too bad because he will be a man with NO DIGNITY!

sad really when you think about it. :uh:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 6 2008, 01:37 PM~11793266
> *too bad because he will be a man with NO DIGNITY!
> 
> sad really when you think about it.  :uh:
> *


ttt for poor boys


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Some progress. Slowly getting everything done. To the people that are going to complain dont even bother, you can atleast see im trying to fix everything.

Half the mold made


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Last side in gelcoat


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Glassed. Tomorrow i will trim all the edges and then split the mold in 2.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Oct 15 2008, 07:13 PM~11872717
> *Some progress. Slowly getting everything done. To the people that are going to complain dont even bother, you can atleast see im trying to fix everything.
> 
> Half the mold made
> ...


NICE! :biggrin:  

good job ozzy


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:rant:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 16 2008, 09:16 AM~11872765
> *NICE!  :biggrin:
> 
> good job ozzy
> *


Thanks, i really am trying to fix this shit. I dont like not being able to come on these forums coz i have ripped people off.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Oct 15 2008, 04:18 PM~11872786
> *Thanks, i really am trying to fix this shit. I dont like not being able to come on these forums coz i have ripped people off.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Oct 15 2008, 07:18 PM~11872786
> *Thanks, i really am trying to fix this shit. I dont like not being able to come on these forums coz i have ripped people off.
> *


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

communication is the key...
thanks for the pm's hopefully it all works out


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

More progress


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Bottom ripped off


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Oct 20 2008, 07:40 PM~11915583
> *More progress
> 
> 
> ...


wish my fibreglassing came out that neat haha.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

one side, little bit stuck in but it came out real easy, i sanded and olished the mold later on, so 1 side is done


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Oct 20 2008, 08:26 PM~11915625
> *one side, little bit stuck in but it came out real easy, i sanded and olished the mold later on, so 1 side is done
> 
> 
> ...


Other side, did stick in a lot, ripped most out, now im just trying to get the little pieces out, hopefully tomorrow i get the whole mold done and polished and ill try make 1 to test how it turns out


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

schwinn1966 i will take photos when make the first one, step by step so i can show you how to make them, its pretty easy


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 15 2008, 04:47 PM~11873224
> *communication is the key...
> thanks for the pm's hopefully it all works out
> *


x a million


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

good deal.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Oct 20 2008, 01:57 PM~11919892
> *schwinn1966 i will take photos when  make the first one, step by step so i can show you how to make them, its pretty easy
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i see you down there Ozzy... ttt for schwinn 66


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 23 2008, 01:08 PM~11953167
> *i see you down there Ozzy... ttt for schwinn 66
> *


hey :rant:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Finished. Made the first one today, just to see how it all comes out and then i will make another one and take all the photos to show Schwinn1966 how to make them


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Nov 2 2008, 06:32 PM~12040587
> *Finished. Made the first one today, just to see how it all comes out and then i will make another one and take all the photos to show Schwinn1966 how to make them
> *


very cool


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

still waiting... :angry:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 20 2008, 11:49 AM~12210956
> *still waiting...  :angry:
> *


me too


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

6 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: AMB1800, ozzylowrider, lowbikeon20z


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

TTT :angry:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

i see you!









makes no sense

:angry:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Even thou I contacted you the other day Schwinn1966, I don't understand how I didn't ship the fender mold, it has been so long I could have even posted it but forgot. Makes no sense to finish the mold and never send it out. Anyway I know your not interested in molds anymore, so ill see what I can do cash wise. 

Been a while since I been on here.


----------

